# Just how rare are ABT A9's?



## SScott (Feb 8, 2001)

I've been hard pressed to find much info on these wheels. It seems most of the sets I've seen (2 or 3) are 5x100 and mostly on VW's. The set I scored is 5x112, has anyone seen this size before?


----------



## atlas grey (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Just how rare are ABT A9's? (SScott)*

I saw a set that was for sale in this size a while back


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Just how rare are ABT A9's? (atlas grey)*

A9's are the shiz! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Didnt know they made them in 112. 
They are pretty rare. Id def hold on to them.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: Just how rare are ABT A9's? (ChubbaDub)*

A buddy of mine has a set of them in 5x112 on the rear of his car.


----------



## kmg108 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Just how rare are ABT A9's? (raddo)*

I remember seeing a set for sale a little while back in 5x112. They were sandblasted while fully assembled so all the lips and bolts looked damaged from the abrasives.
I have a set of a9's in 5x100. There were a few sets for sale recently in the $5k-$6k range because of thir custom finishes. They are somewhat rare but they pop up for sale periodically.


----------



## atlas grey (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Just how rare are ABT A9's? (kmg108)*

thats the set I saw it was sandblasted and from what I remember a really cheap asking price for A9s


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

In the past 7 years Ive seen under 10 known sets in the states.


----------



## atlas grey (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (typeSLone)*

anyone know who has the four lug set?


----------



## WhiteJett (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (atlas grey)*

I do.







The wheels were originally 4x108 and were redrilled to 4x100.


----------



## atlas grey (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (WhiteJett)*


----------



## atlas grey (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (WhiteJett)*



WhiteJett said:


> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrislane31 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (atlas grey)*

Do you need the OZ/Abt bolt tools to take the A9's apart? I have a set


----------



## WhiteJett (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (atlas grey)*

I have never seen another 4 lug set. I think you are right, mine might be the only set in the US.


----------



## kmg108 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteJett)*

there are two sets of A9's for sale on the tex right now.


----------



## RallyeG (Oct 27, 2003)

I just scored some 5x112 for my S4


----------

